# Lexmark Printer Cartridges



## pudzer (3 Mar 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get Lexmark printer cartridges refilled or purchased cheaply?  I tried in my local refill shop this morning but they said that their refill won't work - the Lexmark software won't accept a refill, only a new cartridge - smart cookies - i thought teh printer wastoo cheap to be true!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Mar 2008)

I would have expected most refill places to be able to deal with the fact that _Lexmark _cartridges are "chipped" (i.e. have some in-built logic that needs to be reset when refilling). Who did you try? Google for more info about how to refill/reset _Lexmark_ cartridges.


----------



## pnh (3 Mar 2008)

made a note of these people in  the  UK  recently.
IJT Direct Ltd - great prices for inkjet and laser toner cartridges for Apple, Canon, Epson, GCC, HP, Lexmark etc Printers.
Prices seemed pretty good to me.Check them out


----------



## z103 (3 Mar 2008)

I have had no problems using generic and refilled cartridges in my Lexmark Z708.


----------



## Luckycharm (4 Mar 2008)

I got generic cathridges from here and found them very good and much cheaper

http://www.inkjet.ie/


----------



## Gulliver (5 Mar 2008)

I recently bought the new wireless Lexmark X4580 - superb printer at under €120 (if a little slow).  But .... the cartridges for this are exclusive to PCWORLD, Dixons, Currys, and are not available from the usual refillers.  The cartridges involved are Lexmark 2(Colour) and Lexmark 3 (Black), and bought as a packaged pair in PCWORLD, they cost about €38.  Singly, they cost more.

And they are fairly low in terms of capacity....


----------



## Aesop (5 Mar 2008)

Tesco sell generic Lexmark cartridges which are cheaper than the branded Lexmark ones. Not by much though (~5 euro less) so if you get someone to refill it would be the cheapest option.


----------



## mathepac (5 Mar 2008)

Both ALDI and LIDL from time-to-time have unbranded cartridges for sale and ALDI currently stock generic refill kits.


----------



## nutty nut (9 Mar 2008)

I always buy my Lexmark original cartridges from [broken link removed]. Good price with free delivery


----------



## RedDub (18 Nov 2008)

I normally get mine from Inkspot in Dublin 
www.inkspot.ie
, never really liked the refills sometimes the print quality was poor


----------



## Swallows (18 Nov 2008)

Hi, I am going out tomorrow to buy a new printer and wondered if anyone had any information on which brand to buy ? At present we are using Lexmark X1180 which just eats up the ink. The price locally is €24.99 with Tesco selling just under €18.00. It doesn't last long barely prints 100 sheets. I would be looking to buy a printer/ scanner etc. where the ink costs under €10 and will last longer. I dont mind paying a lot more for the printer if it uses less ink. Thanks.


----------



## z103 (18 Nov 2008)

> I dont mind paying a lot more for the printer if it uses less ink.


Have you considered a laser printer?


----------



## iggy (18 Nov 2008)

pudzer said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get Lexmark printer cartridges refilled or purchased cheaply? I tried in my local refill shop this morning but they said that their refill won't work - the Lexmark software won't accept a refill, only a new cartridge - smart cookies - i thought teh printer wastoo cheap to be true!


 I use a place on Rockfield Avenue in Perrystown Dublin 12(near the Laurels pub) it may be cartridge world..not too sure,they refill mine for €20.....works fine you just get an error message telling you that the ink level is low each time you use it...but just ignore the message and print away!


----------



## Swallows (18 Nov 2008)

Hi Leghorn, no I had not considered a lazer printer, would have to do some research into this. Had not heard of them before. But going over north tomorrow to buy.


----------



## O'Fla (18 Nov 2008)

Swallows said:


> Hi, I am going out tomorrow to buy a new printer and wondered if anyone had any information on which brand to buy ? At present we are using Lexmark X1180 which just eats up the ink. The price locally is €24.99 with Tesco selling just under €18.00. It doesn't last long barely prints 100 sheets. I would be looking to buy a printer/ scanner etc. where the ink costs under €10 and will last longer. I dont mind paying a lot more for the printer if it uses less ink. Thanks.


 

Swallows the key is to do the opposite to what you plan above.  Trust me I know.  What you need to remember is that the inks work of a 5% page yield this means that if you are printing texts or designs the ink will be eaten up.  If you are using alot of inks why not change and go for a toner machine.  My advice to all is to stay away from refills and go for recycled.  These products have all the main parts changed so it's like new with the refills the are only designed to last at most 2 cycles.  if you would like to know more p/m Me.


----------



## RedDub (19 Nov 2008)

The type of printig you do dictates the type of printer. If you want to print photos to keep the only choice is inkjet. Lasers work out cheaper to run if you are printing black text. Colour lasers are very expensive to run  with a set of cartridges and a drum often costing more than the printer

Alonso


----------



## johnaam (9 Mar 2009)

I would defo recommend a laser printer if you are printing large amounts. Either way a HP printer is no doubt the best of all. For inks I have had so many problems with refillers and so has anyone I know so stay well away. I now use a company called Lasertech in Kildare who deliver to me for free 045 456 654 or www.lasertechgroup.com/tallaghtandnaas


----------

